# Cut chart question



## The Answer

Where do you guys get your cut charts from. Is there a program you use? Or do you no longer use them and go with the ARC range finders?


----------



## VA Vince

I use Archers Advantage and have been playing with ArchersMark. I have never had a bad tape with AA......


----------



## Spoon13

If I don't have any idea, I'll use the clinometer on my Archer's Mark.


----------



## The Answer

Thanks guys


----------



## McCann

I came across this the other day. I have not had a chance to really look it over very much but it might be a decent generic chart to start from.

http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/

you might have to flip through the tabs on top of the box. go to the "shot angle/ distance" heading.

Marc


----------



## The Answer

Thanks

Just saved it to the favorites


----------



## JayMc

I built a cosine chart in excel...


----------



## The Answer

How do you use the Cosine?


----------



## McCann

The Answer said:


> How do you use the Cosine?



say you are at the 50 yarder and you get the angle as 40 degrees. you would simply multiply 50 X .766 = 38.3 
you would in theory shoot the target for the 38.3 yards.

FYI I kinda looked at the cut chart that i posted the link to.... it seems the cuts would be close but it also seems mis-labeled. the first column should read distance to target not straight line distance. after all we are using the cosines and all the other tools to figure the straight line distance.

Marc


----------



## The Answer

Cool. Thanks


----------



## IGluIt4U

VA Vince said:


> I use Archers Advantage and have been playing with ArchersMark. I have never had a bad tape with AA......


 I use both, or either and also have an angle compensating RF, but the cut function in AA and AM are spot on for me... :thumb:


----------



## CarlV

The TAP program also provides a cut chart

Also, and this might be so insignificant as to be insignificant 

None of the above chart show that for slight angles (1-8 degrees) that there is actually a negative cut at 40 yards and behond. In other words you shoot it for further than it really is. 

My TAP program showed that and I wondered about it so I asked Tony (inventer of TAP). He praised me for being so observant, that mathimatically it's true. 

Now, with my target setup it shows that a 5 degree angle at 80 yards I should hold for 80.6 yards. I doubt I'd ever up my game to be able to see that, but it is there.

Interesting, eh?


----------



## I BOW 2

Umm "MY" programs show that!!!! Ken


----------



## CarlV

I BOW 2 said:


> Umm "MY" programs show that!!!! Ken


But you're good enough to use it


----------

